# Do you think animals can be psychic ? ?



## LadySunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

This is a question that has interested me for some time now, and I do believe that sometimes there is a mental connection between some people and some animals. 
I read an amazing book called "Talking With Horses" by a man named Henry Blake. He was an Englishman, and during the 1940's and 50's he had horses, and he did basic experiments with them , searching for telepathic connection between horses, and also between horses and people.
Besides the obvious communication signs that horses have (ears, teeth, tail, etc,) he discovered that some horses had a greater affinity for each other than some other horses did. Horse A communicated with horse B, but not with horse C, and so on. He had about 10 horses, and when he fed horse A, that horse would "tell" horse B that breakfast was coming, and so on down the line. he discovered that if he took one horse out of the line of communication, the rest of the horses didn't know the first ones had their morning oats. 
He did other little experiments, and also used mental imaging to tell the horse what he wanted it to do when he was riding it.
I had a Tennessee Walker that seemed to understand me, and when we came to a fork in the trail, I could visualize the direction I wanted to go, and she usually made the right choice.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, I believe all animals are. We as humans just haven't figured out yet that they can. Or rather, some have, but many believe animals are just animals..no souls, no communication skills, etc.

I also believe in animal spirit guides. Those in tune with them can hear their messages.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2014)

Cat predicts 50 deaths in RI nursing home - Telegraph


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

When I take Karma for a walk...I CANNOT think about that walk. If I do..she starts dancing around the room and I hadn't said a word about it at all.  I used to talk to Gracie with just my mind, too. She would be outside in her lounge chair and I would be in my room, thinking "GRACIE!! Come here! Come see!" and after a few minutes, she would come bounding in the room looking at me like "what? WHAT? Where? LEMME SEE!" to which I would go in the kitchen and reward her with a slice of cheese.

Animals read us all the time. Sometimes, folks just don't pick up on it cuz their minds are closed.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

She smelled my breast cancer too. Before I even found the lump.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When I take Karma for a walk...I CANNOT think about that walk. If I do..she starts dancing around the room and I hadn't said a word about it at all.  I used to talk to Gracie with just my mind, too. She would be outside in her lounge chair and I would be in my room, thinking "GRACIE!! Come here! Come see!" and after a few minutes, she would come bounding in the room looking at me like "what? WHAT? Where? LEMME SEE!" to which I would go in the kitchen and reward her with a slice of cheese.
> 
> Animals read us all the time. Sometimes, folks just don't pick up on it cuz their minds are closed.



Yes, I believe it as I have seen proof of their intuition or highly developed senses.


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

I used to have a big Gladiator Doberman named Bruno, and we went for long walks almost every day, at last when the weather allowed it. (I lived in Western Washington, known for its rain)
One day, there was a little garter snake lying on the edge of the pavement. he had been injured, but was not dead. I was thinking that I should  pick him up and at least put the snake in the ditch beside the road, so he had a chance of crawling off and surviving. I don't much like snakes, but I didn't want to leave him there in the road either.
While I was mulling it over in my mind, Bruno reached down, picked up that snake using just his lips, and gently laid it in the ditch.
I am sure that he had to read my mind when he did that.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> She smelled my breast cancer too. Before I even found the lump.



Gracie, one night I was asleep in my bed, exhausted from a very hard day at work, when suddenly, another black beauty cat I had, began jumping from the floor at the bottom of my bed where he and my Pekinese girl slept. On the floor. 

I thought I was dreaming that a cat was _repeatedly,_ jumping, pouncing on me, running back and forth to the bed to the floor, then back up bouncing hard on me. I awakened more fully to this feline alarm, then went down to the bottom on my bed to find my little white Pekinese, bleeding all over my carpet. My cat, Inki, was telling me to call 911, I think. My girl had had an abscess from a tooth and was on her side lying in her blood. 

Quick call to emergency vet, and teeth pulled and carpet cleaned, and back to life as usual. 

I was never so grateful to any animal in my life, of all things, cats and dogs.


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2014)

LadySunshine said:


> This is a question that has interested me for some time now, and I do believe that sometimes there is a mental connection between some people and some animals.
> I read an amazing book called "Talking With Horses" by a man named Henry Blake. He was an Englishman, and during the 1940's and 50's he had horses, and he did basic experiments with them , searching for telepathic connection between horses, and also between horses and people.
> Besides the obvious communication signs that horses have (ears, teeth, tail, etc,) he discovered that some horses had a greater affinity for each other than some other horses did. Horse A communicated with horse B, but not with horse C, and so on. He had about 10 horses, and when he fed horse A, that horse would "tell" horse B that breakfast was coming, and so on down the line. he discovered that if he took one horse out of the line of communication, the rest of the horses didn't know the first ones had their morning oats.
> He did other little experiments, and also used mental imaging to tell the horse what he wanted it to do when he was riding it.
> I had a Tennessee Walker that seemed to understand me, and when we came to a fork in the trail, I could visualize the direction I wanted to go, and she usually made the right choice.



Absolutely, my dog Max works me over without saying a word, the cold stare tells me that he wants my steak more than I do....the power of his mind is incredible.

Seriously.....animals do have a 6th sense, most of us have lost the ability because of our thought process has impeded the ability.

Remember the big Yellowstone fire back in the 80's?  Park officials were predicting mass casualties of the animals, come to find out very few had died because most booked out before the fires even developed.  It was that 6th sense they possess.


----------



## LadySunshine (Jul 15, 2014)

Many years ago, when I had horses, we had a psychic come out and give the two horses a reading. The first horse was a grumpy natured one, and I think that was the reason that we asked the lady to come out. She had been at the fair, or something similar, and when we talked to her there, she gave me her card.

I don't really remember what she said was the attitude problem with the first horse anymore; but the second horse was more unusual. When she was giving us the information from Izzy (Izadora, the Peruvian Paso, to be specific); Izzy told her that she did not want to have any babies. She thought something was wrong inside, and was worried about it.

We weren't planning on having her bred, so it was not a big thing at the time, and we pretty much forgot the whole episode. When we moved from Washington State to Missouri, we sold the horses, and Izzy went to a family that had a dude ranch and used Peruvians on the trail because they are so smooth to ride.
Apparently, they decided to breed Izzy, and the last time I heard from them, Izzy had had a colt and she died when it was born. They saved the colt, and had to bottle raise it, but it was sad and unexpected to lose the mother, and even the vet wasn't sure what went wrong.

After that, I wondered if maybe the horse psychic did know what she was doing, more than I thought at the time.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 15, 2014)

In 1993 I decided to move to Minneapolis from Seattle.  I had my cat Sydney (who passed in March) with me, at that time she was about 9 months old.  During the entire drive she hung out in the back seat area and never utter a peep.  I was driving through eastern Montana on Interstate 94 and started to fall asleep at the wheel.  All of a sudden Sydney meowed loudly in my ear and then jumped from the back of my seat on to my lap.  I woke up and I was heading right towards a ditch going 75 mph. I swerved back on the road almost going into the opposite ditch. I then gained control of my car. It was all so slow motion.
Once I had gained control of the car and had gone about a mile, Sydney jumped to the back seat and went to sleep.
I remember that event like it was yesterday.


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2014)

All the stuff you guys are describing are physical abilities. When people are dying or have diseases chemical changes occur which animals can smell. That is nothing unusual. It is not psychic. With that said they are more intuitive and intelligent than people give them credit for.


----------

